# hepatitis b during medical test



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,

Is hepatitis b van impact the medical for Australian immigration ?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is hepatitis b van impact the medical for Australian immigration ?


Hi Experts,

Please reply with your valuable comments...


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please reply with your valuable comments...


No, I don't think so. It may delay the process to conduct additional tests if required, but I don't think it can stop you from getting you the visa.


----------



## aussai5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello HWarraich,

Any luck around here, I mean have been gone through the medical test process and got the PR?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hep B - PR eligibility*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Need you help here... I need information regarding eligibility of Hepatitis B applications. 

I am an Hepatatis - B inactive carrier. (HbsAg positive; HbeAg negative) with normal study for Ultrasound test results , normal levels for LFT tests (ALT/AST etc..) and i have been advised by the doctors here in India, that i don't need any medication for now and probably nothing for the next few years. 

How would this affect my chances for a PR? Does this disqualifies my right away or on what basis do the MOC takes a call? Has anyone faced a similar problem in the past? how much would it delay the timeline by?:noidea::noidea:

So many questions... Will be Very thankful if anyone can help me here? Feeling so lost as I am not able to find relevant answers in the forums.. PLEASE HELP!!!:confused2::confused2:


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

Bala2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Need you help here... I need information regarding eligibility of Hepatitis B applications.
> 
> ...


any updates?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hep B*



beireefer said:


> any updates?


Not yet. Going to do my medicals on 10th Feb. Hope things go well.

Do you have information on what are the tests they they take and the factors based on which they decide for Hep B cases ?


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

Bala2015 said:


> Not yet. Going to do my medicals on 10th Feb. Hope things go well.
> 
> Do you have information on what are the tests they they take and the factors based on which they decide for Hep B cases ?


They do a urine test and they test of hep if you have tattoos.


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hepatitis B summary - my case*

Hi All,

Writing this one for all hepatitis B (Hep-B) health condition aspirants... I have hep-B and i have been granted PR Visa (189).

When you lodge your Visa application after receiving the EOI, you will have to take the call on whether to proceed further or not, if you have Hep-B.
The bottom line is there is no thumb rule on which Hep-B cases are granted and which cases are denied. One major parameter of guidance can be the dollars, Aus Government have to incur in case they let you into their country. basically, they wont let you in if they foresee a certain amount.

Please refer to those terms and conditions here
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal

Per what my agent told me, A lot depends on the individual medical officer also. two doctors can look at a same result in a different way.

The process will go like this - You will do basic medical tests like every other applicant, wherein you will be asked to fill-in details of additional health conditions, that you have.

Once you submit, a couple of weeks later, you will get another mail from Bupa medical services, asking you to take additional tests and that would include your examining doctor writing a summary of how your health condition looks today (a lot depends on that summary as well, apart from the lab reports). 

For Hep-B, you need to do Hep-B serology, Hep-C test also, LFT and may be some other additional tests as requested by your medical officer of the commonwealth (MO).

i had a slightly elevated SPGT and SGOT in my LFT tests. so my local doctor in india, suggested me to take liver fibroscan to prove that my condition is not a threat. the results of the fibroscan were positive. i was under no threat. So in case your LFTs are high, go for additional tests to prove your case to the MO that you are not under threat. You can attach few reports, even though they weren't asked, just to prove that your health condition is not threatening.

Then once you submit all these, it will take a good two or three months, and if they want to give to the visa, they will send you the health-undertaking to sign and send back to them, post which you will receive the visa in a week or so.

I researched quite a lot on this and didn't get much info about Hep-B. I'm sure, many would be running around, searching for the same. So in case if anyone has queries, please drop an email to me at [email protected] for any help. I don't visit expatforum often. So if you reply here, i may not notice.


Regards,
Indian, Now An Australian


----------



## runnyrabbit (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks heaps Bala! 
I'm newbie here and on the same boat with you guys. I'm applying PR for my 70yd dad via visa 864. Dad has Hep B for more than 20 years and has been taking antiviral medicines for more than 10 years now. His status has been quite stable for many years. But I'm so concerned that his application would fail. Had he been denied, we would be apart and I couldn't be able to take care of him when he needs me. That's too crude. So I desperately need help here. 
1. Does one have to stop antiviral drug to make a strong case to convince CO that no significant cost will happen? I thinks it's unlikely for dad to do so. So does that mean his application is doomed? 
2. Does any one know good solicitors specializing in difficult medical cases in Melbourne? I googled George LOMBARD and Peter BOLLARD Consultancy, but unfortunately they are both based in NSW. 
Feel tons of pressure these days. Does any one know the answers? Thanks.


----------

